# Had this cross the road in front me this morning



## Rackbuster (May 28, 2018)

This crossed the road in front of my wife and me this morning in worth county going to my sister's.  We rounded a curve and started down a hill and he was laying on my side in the road. He saw us and raised up and walked into the ditch. I got to him and got out and took pics with my phone. He was 9 or 10 feet. Looked lot bigger when standing about 10 feet away.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2018)

One like that does a lot of damage to a car when it hits one.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

Wow,,,, pretty good size,,,,


----------



## Rackbuster (May 28, 2018)

Yep Nick my little ranger would of got airborne. Lol  Wife tickled me she got out before me taking pics but when I made it round front of truck the gator turned. She jumped back in the cab. It was on hwy 256.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2018)

Rackbuster said:


> Yep Nick my little ranger would of got airborne. Lol  Wife tickled me she got out before me taking pics but when I made it round front of truck the gator turned. She jumped back in the cab. It was on hwy 256.




I bet she did.   

I nearly hit one not quite big as that one over at Cordray`s Mill on 62 a few years ago. That would have been a big mess on everybody`s part. There was a Godzilla sized gator got hit on 82 in Acree about 10 years ago. Him and the car were a total loss.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 28, 2018)

''Tis the season


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet she did.
> 
> I nearly hit one not quite big as that one over at Cordray`s Mill on 62 a few years ago. That would have been a big mess on everybody`s part. There was a Godzilla sized gator got hit on 82 in Acree about 10 years ago. Him and the car were a total loss.



Are they protected there Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Are they protected there Nic?





Yes, but there is a hunting season on them. To get a gator tag you have to apply for it and names are computer drawn.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 29, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, but there is a hunting season on them. To get a gator tag you have to apply for it and names are computer drawn.



Never had Gator, but heard it's pretty good eating,,,,


----------



## bilgerat (May 29, 2018)

Love some fried gator tail.  especially on Ga / Fl game day!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Never had Gator, but heard it's pretty good eating,,,,





It`s not bad. Younger, smaller gators eat better`n old bulls though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 29, 2018)

Not something you see every day. 

I saw on the news a couple weeks ago where a woman and her two kids were killed when they hit a 9-foot alligator on I-95 in SC.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 5, 2018)

Nic...I had some grilled at a little place outside of Hard Rock in AL once that was pretty darn good


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Jun 6, 2018)

WOW! That thing looks huge.


----------

